# Propranolol



## Surfingisfun001

I was just prescribed propranolol which is a beta blocker used for hypertension among other things. I took it yesterday and was incredibly calm yet became really sad and almost felt like I was in a trance. The calmness was a definite relief yet I do not see how I could manage to go to work and do things while on this drug. Anyone out there use a beta blocker on a regular basis?


----------



## staples

surfingisfun001 said:


> I was just prescribed propranolol which is a beta blocker used for hypertension among other things. I took it yesterday and was incredibly calm yet became really sad and almost felt like I was in a trance. The calmness was a definite relief yet I do not see how I could manage to go to work and do things while on this drug. Anyone out there use a beta blocker on a regular basis?


I'm on a prescribed beta-blocker, Lisinopril. I feel the same way, very calm but just extremely fatigued and some-what depressed. I'm actually going to the doctors tomorrow to see if there's other options, maybe a diuretic.


----------



## birdiehead

surfingisfun001 said:


> I was just prescribed propranolol which is a beta blocker used for hypertension among other things. I took it yesterday and was incredibly calm yet became really sad and almost felt like I was in a trance. The calmness was a definite relief yet I do not see how I could manage to go to work and do things while on this drug. Anyone out there use a beta blocker on a regular basis?


my dr wanted me to try it but i dont want to be on anymore drugs.

do you think you'll continue? i can't be on something that's gonna knock me out as i do a lot of physical work


----------



## TheStarter

surfingisfun001 said:


> I was just prescribed propranolol which is a beta blocker used for hypertension among other things. I took it yesterday and was incredibly calm yet became really sad and almost felt like I was in a trance. The calmness was a definite relief yet I do not see how I could manage to go to work and do things while on this drug. Anyone out there use a beta blocker on a regular basis?


Yes i've been on propranolol for a long time (even before i had dp and dr)
Its such a relief, but i know what you mean, at the first few weeks i was also kinda depressed, but propranolol is a life saver in my opinion, its makes me sooooo calm.
Most effective medicine i've been on against anxiety.
Therefore i recommend this medicine to everyone with anxiety.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

birdiehead said:


> my dr wanted me to try it but i dont want to be on anymore drugs.
> 
> do you think you'll continue? i can't be on something that's gonna knock me out as i do a lot of physical work


Nah I just took it once. Out of curiosity and boredom really.


----------



## TheStarter

The fatigue will go away after 3 weeks of using it daily and/or 6 weeks if u take it 3 times a week.

The fatigue is caused by the lower blood pressure effect propranolol has on you.
Its nothing dangerous, but use it with caution if you have asthma like me, always have your meds ready as this medicine can lead to a asthma attack. (remember: thats only IF you HAVE ASTHMA)

Anyways, i *RECOMMEND THIS MEDICINE TO EVERYONE WITH ANXIETY!*


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Yeah I have been back on propanolol for about a week. It is actually helping me out a great deal.


----------



## keety

When I first got it, it worked great. Now, I do not get any relief from it really like I used to. I don't know my problems got worst or the drug lost effect.


----------



## DiscoStick

I'm usually bad with drugs, but I'm on propranolol just whenever I feel I would need it. 
I get really bad anxiety symptoms, often without the anxiety, and it helps that so much. And that makes me feel a bit more positive and everything.

My biggest worry was that the side effects include sexual dysfunction. I _hated_ the sexual side effects of prozac, because sex is on of the only things I have going for me. But I haven't experienced that yet.

How large is the dose you're all on? And how often did they tell you to take it?


----------



## Visual

Tried this briefly for diagnostic purposes (ET) a couple years ago. It was somewhat relaxing. But didn't continue because of the probable side effect of impotency and it is contradicted for asthma (though mine is mild).

Am thinking of trying it again so as to ramp up Wellbutrin. Ever time I take higher doses I get pain but also visual improvement that stays even after discontinuance. So am wondering if the propranolol which reduces norepinephrine will be useful in this context.

Its strange that some meds that boost norepinephrine are given to treat anxiety yet it seems across the board that reducing norepinephrine reduces anxiety. Go figure.


----------



## TheStarter

Visual Dude said:


> Tried this briefly for diagnostic purposes (ET) a couple years ago. It was somewhat relaxing. But didn't continue because of the probable side effect of impotency and it is contradicted for asthma (though mine is mild).
> 
> Am thinking of trying it again so as to ramp up Wellbutrin. Ever time I take higher doses I get pain but also visual improvement that stays even after discontinuance. So am wondering if the propranolol which reduces norepinephrine will be useful in this context.
> 
> Its strange that some meds that boost norepinephrine are given to treat anxiety yet it seems across the board that reducing norepinephrine reduces anxiety. Go figure.


You got a intresting point there mate, but i've never panic'd on this medicine, ever, so whenever im going out in crowded places, i take the medicine, works like a charm.


----------



## Nihil Dexter

So I just got some Propranolol. How much do you guys take ?


----------



## TheStarter

Nihil Dexter said:


> So I just got some Propranolol. How much do you guys take ?


40mg, which is a pretty low dose, im not that of a VERY anxious person, just anxious.
People that suffer from a real bad chronic anxiety often get 80mg prescribed.


----------



## Nihil Dexter

this stuff is awesome ! thanks for the advice. I get more relief than from any benzo I used before.


----------



## TheStarter

Nihil Dexter said:


> this stuff is awesome ! thanks for the advice. I get more relief than from any benzo I used before.


Glad it helped you!









How much did you take?


----------



## Visual

Nihil Dexter said:


> this stuff is awesome ! thanks for the advice. I get more relief than from any benzo I used before.


This is great news!

My script (3 years ago) was 80mg once a day. It was to see if my new tremor was ET or Parkinson's. ET usually responds to Propranolol and to alcohol. It didn't do anything for the tremor. But I remember it was mildly relaxing.


----------



## Nihil Dexter

I took 80mg.My tremor and body shaking is gone.

have a look, apparently propranolol is used for PTSD,which i think i do have.

http://www.suite101.com/content/propranolol-a24628

take care


----------



## staples

Nihil Dexter said:


> I took 80mg.My tremor and body shaking is gone.
> 
> have a look, apparently propranolol is used for PTSD,which i think i do have.
> 
> http://www.suite101.com/content/propranolol-a24628
> 
> take care


Beta-Blockers can be real life savers, mentally and physically. They're more-so prescribed for people with high blood pressure but they are sometimes prescribed off label for anxiety. They're androgenic antagonists that lower pulse and put less strain on the heart.


----------



## kate_edwin

i'm on an alpha blocker, also a blood pressure med, it's a nice, take the edge off kind of sedative


----------

